# need employer



## ermie (Oct 26, 2008)

im working here in united arab of emirates in abu dhabi city and dreaming to work in canada can anyone help me?,how can i find an employer that can give me local market opinion? i finish my bachelors degree in business administration and currently working as executive secretary. please help...


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

One of the most difficult task


----------



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

hi try getting a trade only 3 years to study then apply


----------

